# Ninja slide rack



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

With respect to Capt. Ron I didn't want to hijack his thread so I started this
one.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't understand what he did after putting the mag in? Did he rack the slide with his shoulder? Looked like he had a seizure for a second lol


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Very loose recoil spring, the benelli shotguns can be racked by simply pumping the barrel one handed...


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Very loose recoil spring, the benelli shotguns can be racked by simply pumping the barrel one handed...


never been able to do that with my benelli


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

cbigcarl said:


> never been able to do that with my benelli


I can chamber a shell with one hand on my barrel on my sbe2., this is the second one I've had that would do it... Quit calling me out, you of all people should be able to do this "Euby Jack"


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

your arm may be more developed than mine


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I can chamber a shell with one hand on my barrel on my sbe2., this is the second one I've had that would do it... Quit calling me out, you of all people should be able to do this "Euby Jack"


I would like to see this. I assume you don't mean hitting mortaring the stock on the ground and using the inertia of the bolt. Or that your holding the bolt handle and using the weight of the shotgun to do your work.

I tried it with my Benelli M4 one handed and I can't do it. Keep in mind the M4 is gas operated versus the M2 series which is inertia. If I recall correctly the recoil spring on M2s feel lighter than the M4.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Good video with a nice explanation of it.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

cbigcarl said:


> never been able to do that with my benelli


a friend of mine did that and shot in the hair while doing it....decided NEVER to try to be cool again.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

My shoulder can't handle it, but it's hot for Hollywood. Now if we could just get those actors to keep their finger off the trigger!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My Take On It*

The above clip is great in that it shows what "CAN" be accomplished. IMO the guy is fast and well coordinated. Strength is not a factor. However speed, timing,and range of motion is.

The weapon is moving rearward. The slide to be specific. When his arm reaches the end of the rearward movement the weapon is immediately pushed forward. Inertia(a body at rest tends to stay at rest)tends to keep the slide stationary while the weapons body(frame)is pushed out from under it. At the end of his forward movement the slide catches up with the frame and locks into battery.

While this is simply my idea of what is going on here,there could surely be other opinions. It is also my opinion that while this looks good and could possibly(?)be a addition to your proficiencies,it is NOT real world. Personally, it will never be added to my training techniques. This,given that I am older now and deeply set in my ways. But to each their own.

"Lets all stay safe out there". (Remembering Hill Street Blues) --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

http://youtu.be/REvmhBO99I4


----------

